# Mcgraw hill-piping hand book



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2009)

هذا الكتاب على الرابط التالى
http://www.zshare.net/download/571217389772d1c3/


----------



## أمير صبحي (16 مارس 2009)

الرابط فيه مشاكل أخي ؟؟؟؟

أعتقد موقع الshare والله أعلم

أشكرك على كل حال......جزاك الله خيرا


----------

